# New Here - Question about daily laxative use



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello. I have read your posts for quite a while but never really been compelled to join. Well things have gotten really bad. I have had IBS-C for over 15 years...I did abuse laxatives in college for weight loss purposes but honestly I had issues well before then. Over the past 2 years I had gotten pretty good results from taking triphala and life rising GTL (it's a Chinese herbal with rhubarb and aloe in it). Anyway for the past few months I have had to take more and more to get the same results. Then about a month ago I had to go on a zpak for an infection. After the first dose my "ritual" no longer worked. I even took up to 6 swiss kriss (Senna) with the GTL and nothing happened. I have been taking huge doses of probiotic hoping that would help. Now I have been taking triphala, GTL, and 2 dulcolax which works but of course gives me diarrhea. If I go down to 1 dulcolax again - nada. I am so frustrated. I have tried both linzess and amitza with not much more than horrid side effects. I am a very small person so if I don't go at least once a day I look pregnant and feel awful. Does anyone else use laxatives daily...and if so what combo is working for you.

Thanks so much.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

I don't have ibs--I have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia), pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensitivity and some other problems . because nothing else works, my gastro docs and my surgeons have all told me to take what I need to go. I take 3 dulcolax every night as well as 4 tbl milk of magnesia. I don't take these at the same time--that causes cramping. I take them a few hours apart. this combination gives me loose stools but for me it's better than not going at all. I get impacted very easily.

suffering with chronic constipation is miserable, isn't it. hope you can find some relief. take care.

.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Have you ever tried prune juice, ibsgirl40?

I can't even drink it, it makes me go like crazy.

P.S. I eat a few prunes every day, just in the hope that they help me go (plus I love 'em). I'm talking prune JUICE here. Just a cup or two. Try it and let me know if it helps.


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Yes I too think I have some form of pelvic floor dysfunction because I was diagnosed with that after my first child when it caused bladder retention and I had to get therapy for it. However, no Dr.s have brought this up since or been willing to write a script for therapy. Maybe I'll ask my new OBGYN when I go. I just saw the GI who basically just told me that chronic constipation was really common and was really pushing Amitza and Linzess. I find it odd that they seem so comfortable with taking these everyday instead of senna or productst that have been used for generations. I am not usually a conspiracy theorist or anything but you have to wonder if major pharmaceutical has anything to do with this. Anyway both medicines have caused awful side effects for me (like trouble breathing, dizziness, pain, confusion, etc). Then there is the fact that zelnorm was taken off the market because it caused cardiac problems. Makes me so uncomfortable to try RXs again. Ok sorry, I'll get off the soap box.

I have actually been taking this product called Fruit-eze which is a jelly like substance made from prunes and raisins. I will try the juice and see what that does. It seems like nothing that I eat matters. For the past few years I have been almost gluten and dairy free, eating primarily veggies and lean meats and working out 5 days a week. You would think I would be pooping like crazy!! All the people I work out with complain about how they have diarrhea after running or really strenuous workouts - wish I had that problem!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it is a shame zelnorm was taken off the market like that. a lot of people on here miss it. it didn't work too well for me but i found it more effective than amitiza or linzess.

oh yes, by all means follow up on your earlier pfd dx. your doc should have sent you to biofeedback and physical therapy for it. shame on him. you might want to get a new gastro. often gastro docs affiliated with a university hospital are more informed and proactive about helping people with C and pfd. and they don't just push pills. that's what i've found.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be very effective in correcting pfd. it helped teach me to relax those tight muscles which helps although it did not, of course, help my other problems but then, it wasn't supposed to. but it helped.

yes, ask your ob/gyn about sending you to biofeedback. some people here have had better success with their ob/gyns than with their gastros with this.

also elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty. it can take some experimenting to find the right height. i've been doing this for years and it does help.

i've posted this before so maybe you've seen it already but this is a really good u-tube video by a physical therapist about how to have a bm without straining. straining locks those pelvic floor muscles up and is counter productive. she uses techniques that my biofeedback PT taught me.






good luck. i do hope you can work on biofeedback. the biofeedback PT's are wonderful! so helpful, caring and supportive.

oh---and yes fruit-eze might help too. i read posts here from people saying that. the sorbitol in it does help some people go.


----------

